# ATT Callvantage VOIP



## Bob25thTA (Feb 17, 2005)

Has anyone found a way to get the 921 to dial using ATT Callvantage VOIP? My 522 receiver works OK. I have the Fax/Modem service activated with ATT but of course the 921 still does not work.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

For what it's worth, my 921 can't connect over Vonage. The caller ID sometimes works, and I can tell by the Vonage call logs that the receiver's dialing out, but it does so every few minutes, leading me to believe it's not able to establish the data connection.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

VoIP phone service is not supported. If you can get it to work, that's great. If not, you're out of luck. No where in any of the documentation does it say that anything but land line phone lines are supported.

Official Response from Dish regarding VoIP phone service


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Think it's time for E* to stop requiring the phone line connection. Let's see, anyone with VOIP also has high speed internet.

How about using the USB port for an Ethernet or Wi-Fi connection (Dish could supply the dongle - geez they only cost around $10 now).

Let's see, if they start working on USB/Inernet support after fixing the ZSR, new banner pop-up problem, and defaulting the PVR button to resume it should be ready around a year after we've replaced our 921's with mpeg4 boxes.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The problem is that Dish isn't using the Phone Line as strictly a communications tools. They also use it as a location verification tool. The problem is that VoIP, and other IP based solutions are not location specific. 

Dish wants to make sure tht all of the receivers on a account are actually in the same household. They don't want you to add a addiontional receiver for just $5/mo and then put it over at Mom's house. They want Mom to pay her own full account as well. The Phone line is a way to verify that this isn't happening.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

But if you pay the 5.99 no phone fee then its ok???

Doesnt seem too smart......all they are doing is pissing off their loyal (and legit) customers.

Jon


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> The problem is that Dish isn't using the Phone Line as strictly a communications tools. They also use it as a location verification tool. The problem is that VoIP, and other IP based solutions are not location specific.


If they use an internet connection, couldn't they make sure all boxes are coming in from the same ip? Also, the boxes could talk to each other and verify they are on the same local net.

In any case - use of conventional land lines is going to continue to decline. Echostar will HAVE to get with the times (no matter what solution they come up with).


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The ability to connect via digital is also dependant on the hardware your provider gives you. Often the cheap boxes they set you up with can't cut it.

A little history here. You're analog phone line gets converted into a 64K digital channel from the Pole or Central Office. From there it's connected Digitally digital modems that take your call on a PRI T1. Your existing Analog phone line is analog for a VERY short distance. Dish wants you to call because PRI service features ANI. ANI will give them extremly specific information about where you are calling from, and it cannot be blocked like caller ID.

There is no excuse why your VoIP provider can't get you modem or fax to work. It's just they are sending the consumers really cheap equiptment and/or using compression that can't handle data calls.

Of course there is also No excuse for the very unhelpful responce from Dish. There are solutions to these problems.


----------



## Bob25thTA (Feb 17, 2005)

Kagato

Like I said in my original post ATT offers Fax/modem support for Free, and my Fax and a laptop modem work fine and also my 522 receiver. So its Charlies 921 receiver thats the problem as usual.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have ATT VOIP and a 921. It's works fine for me.


----------



## Bob25thTA (Feb 17, 2005)

cpufixer1 said:


> I have ATT VOIP and a 921. It's works fine for me.


cpufixer: What router are you using? Mine is a Linksys RT41P2-AT.


----------

